# Festplatte komplett formatieren/unlesbar machen



## stevetheripper (9. August 2008)

Hi,
da ich via SuFu keinen relevanten Thread gefunden hab, hab ich jetzt selbst einen aufgemacht.

Es geht darum das ich meine HDD (siehe Sig.) verkaufen will und diese davor unlesbar machen will sodass sie WIRKLICH nicht mehr lesbar gemacht werden kann....
Weiss wer wie das geht und könnte mir das sagen? Ist einene Low-Level-Formatierung das was ich suche, bzw. reicht die aus?

Ist es überhaupt möglcih eine HDD richtig unleserlich zu machen?

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## Mosed (9. August 2008)

Low level Formatierung ist was ganz anderes... siehe wiki oder so. 

nutze eines dieser 3 Tools: Sicher wie beim Geheimdienst: Festplatten fachgerecht löschen - Praxis | ZDNet.de Security - Sicherheit

du musst dann eine entsprechende Formatierungmethode auswählen. lies einfach den artikel durch, da sollte alles stehen. Die Formatierung dauert dann aber sehr lange.


----------



## riedochs (9. August 2008)

Hier: Daten Shredder von CBL Datenreettung


----------



## stevetheripper (10. August 2008)

Danke für eure Antworten!

@riedochs:
Leider läuft des nur unter Win XP!


mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## riedochs (10. August 2008)

Ich starte es immer von Floppy oder USB-Stick


----------



## Henner (13. August 2008)

Nimm einfach das Programm "Eraser", das findest Du auf der PCGH-Heft-DVD oder natürlich im Netz. Läuft auch unter Windows. Alternativ: DBAN, direkt von der DVD (Seite 2) zu booten, allerdings nicht so komfortabel.


----------



## AMDSempron (13. August 2008)

DBan, einfach auf ne Floppy schieben davon booten und die Festplatte komplett nullen, dann sind die Daten alle futsch 

€dit: da war wohl einer schneller mit meiner Idee^^


----------



## stevetheripper (14. August 2008)

Danke für die Tipps!
Habs jetzt mit die DBAN 2.0.0 gemacht.
Hab 10h gebraucht um meine 500GB HDD mit Short DOD 5220.22-M zu formatieren!

mfg
stevetheripper


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Wieviele Durchgaenge waren es denn ?


----------



## AMDSempron (14. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wieviele Durchgaenge waren es denn ?


ich tippe mal auf zwei, ich Dääfkopp habe (als ich noch nich so viel Ahnung hatte) die nagelneue 500er Platte nich schnell formatiert sondern gründlich, hat etwa 4-5 Stunden gebraucht. Allerdings hat die auch ne unterirdische Lese/Schreibrate (maximal etwa 62MB/sek)


----------



## Fifadoc (14. August 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> ...unterirdische Lese/Schreibrate (maximal etwa 62MB/sek)



klingt nach ASUS-Board ohne die Treiber des Controlers ^^

Ich hab meine letzte Platte mit Eraser gelöscht, hab sie halt mit Kopien eines XP Servicepacks voll-gemüllt und dann den Kram per Eraser gelöscht. Um halt sicher zu sein, dass auch alle Sektoren mal daten hatten ^^


----------



## riedochs (14. August 2008)

Ich benutze den CBL Datenshredder. Wenns "schnell gehen soll":


> *Richtlinien des BSI zum Geheimschutz von VS beim Einsatz von IT (VSITR)*
> 
> Nach dem VSITR- Standard des Bundesamtes für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik muss eine Festplatte in sieben Durchgängen überschrieben werden. Bei den ersten 6 Durchgängen wird jeweils das Bitmuster des vorherigen Durchgangs umgekehrt.
> 
> ...


und wenn ich Zeit habe:


> *Peter-Gutmann-Algorithmus*
> 
> Peter Gutmann ist Forschungsbeauftragter im Department of Computer Science der University of Auckland und auf die Konzeption und Analyse von Verschlüsselungsarchitekturen spezialisiert. Seine Forschungsergebnisse zum Löschen von Daten auf magnetischen Medien (z. B. Festplatten) gelten als die entscheidenden Arbeiten auf diesem Gebiet.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMDSempron (14. August 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> klingt nach ASUS-Board ohne die Treiber des Controlers ^^


nope, ASRock 939S56-M mit SIS 756 Chipsatz und RAID Treibern. Die Platte war aber auch nich so berauschend, ne Seagate 7200.9, die wurde trotz Kühlung immer 55C° warm und vibriert wie Sau. Naja, is jetz als externe in Verwendung mit eSATA welches ich aber nich nutzen kann, hab am Mainboard kein SATA, scheiß Shuttle, warum ham die den weggelassen?


----------



## stevetheripper (18. August 2008)

Methode war "Short DoD" (hat trotzdem 10h gebraucht)
Meine Platte war aber auch nicht besonders schnell, formatiert mit 75.000kb/s laut DBAN, unter Windows kopiert sie auf einene andere interne mit 50Mb/s, is das normal? (Win Vista, Kaspersky Internet Security)

mfg
stevetheripper


----------

